# URGENT!!!! Anyone know about business nomination????



## dinguskahn89 (May 22, 2015)

Or here's the story, 

My business nomination got approved for the 186 visa but when I applied to put someone through a 457 visa it got declined. I am wondering, 

A) if this can happen or is a mistake by immigration? 

B) If the rules are different for visa to visa? 

The thing that makes no sense to me is that the 186 which was approved is a permanent residency visa that is 2 years in length, however the 457 is a temporary 1 year visa, surely you would think that the rules would be much stricter the other way around. 

Any expert knowledge on this would be greatly appreciated. 

Kind Regards

Dinguskahn89


----------



## LifeReloAus (May 24, 2015)

*Business Nomination Advice*

There are two types of nomination, one for temporary and one for permanent. The nomination is normally linked to the applicant.

You would be best to seek support through a registered Migration Agent such as ourselves. If you would like to consider our services you can make contact through our website listed below for further information.

Thank you

Linda Pendlebury 
Life Relocation Australia


----------

